

Ask HN: Is iOS development a solid career choice? - imasr

I started programming at age eleven and I'm 38 now. I've done almost everything from C to HTML and landed three years ago in the mobile space, and lately to iOS.
I never worried about career choices but I think I'm old enough to start taking care of it, and have doubts being a mobile developer is a choice with a future.
I know is kind of a hard question to answer, but I'll appreciate any input on the subject.
======
wallflower
Mobile is a hot skill. As more people flood into it, the bar for
differentiating yourself gets higher and higher. When I look at the Appstore,
I think about what it would take to make some of the apps in New & Featured -
and realize that some of them I honestly am in awe at what has been done. But
most of the clients I contract/subcontract for - they don't need a New &
Featured level app - they just want something with decent performance, good
design, something that works.

Many, many people I know are doing iOS development as a sideline. Some for a
pure break from the day-to-day routine of raising a family, some for fun, some
even consult for side income.

Most of the people in the large group above want to learn mobile development
and pursue it because it is invariably more interesting than whatever
technology (e.g. Java/C#) they implement in their day jobs. It's ok to have it
as a sometimes-on, mostly-off hobby.

A very important point, I believe most of the jobs in iOS are at startup-type
companies or startup-type-minus-equity skunkworks in big companies (e.g. get
that project done in 4 months) - no 9-5 8 hr days - its all about get 1.0 out
ASAP. Realize that having a 9 to 5 relatively stable job is a big _benefit_ \-
especially if you've grown used to it. And it gives you the money/security to
pursue something more interesting, if you so desire (for trading time - lots
of it 40 hrs + commute...) A tradeoff that many, many people make.

I know a minority of people who do iOS development full-time. And most of them
don't worry about cash-flow issues/healthcare because they have understanding
spouses who have relatively stable careers and good insurance.

And those who do it - make the majority of their income from consulting (by
making apps for companies who want an app - its an ego thing - if X company in
Y niche has an app, they all want an app - Public Libraries for example).

And some of those who do mostly consulting have done enough hours that they
are starting to realize they want to build product. There are a lot of niches
out there - it's all marketing and connections and luck. Work for money vs
Work for personal ROI.

I have met very few who make a lot of money (relative to their income they
live on) from iOS or Android apps. But they do exist. And they are
surprisingly humble (e.g. if someone is boasting about their app's sales -
they are doing it for a reason - for PR, for EGO - not purely for selfless
sharing)

If I were you, I would suggest diversifying your mobile development skills to
include Android experience. Android is going to win in the larger consumer
market and having the skills to build an Android app along an iOS app can't
help but make you more marketable and billable. Truth be told, doing both
Android and iOS development is possible - if you tag-team projects with as
long a duration as possible. Your head might explode going from Android to iOS
in 8-hrs (I know you definitely get a headache from personal experience)

Also, the more you can grasp about art/design - make things look good - the
better you positioned you are to execute on a mobile idea.

Study the apps in New & Featured. What makes them tick? Read the comments. Can
you make something like that? If not why - lack of design/domain
knowledge/time/resources? It doesn't have to be perfect - and most people with
iOS apps use them as a portfolio piece - not as their _financial_ portfolio.

It is possible though to win the Appstore lottery (New & Featured) - but to
get a ticket - you have to have something that is almost at the level of
polish that it would be camera-ready for an Apple TV commercial.

And the more time you invest into mobile development, the more secure you
should feel about job loss due to layoffs - it should give you more bravado
the more consulting hours and successful mobile projects you manage to do. But
diversify, diversify - don't just code all day - go to an art gallery, enjoy
life.

~~~
imasr
First, thanks for your detailed replay (and to all others too).

I'm already working on a kind of 9-5 doing only iOS. I'm in Argentina that
right now have a lot of work inflow because our low cost and less culturally
differences than asian countries and almost in the same time zone.

I failed in a couple of startups of my own and though there's virtually no
support to start-ups here, I'm no sure I have an eye for marketable things. I
don't really care for the AppStore lottery anymore.

So as I'm realizing I'm less an entrepreneur than I thought I was, it may be a
good thing to start steering to safer waters. After two years of J2ME and one
of iOS, last week I had to think twice to make a query with a group by, and
got kind of scared.

I'm not worried about being able to keep up with technology changes, but I
don't want to get specialized in a market that has no depth.

------
patio11
The new hotness will be the new hotness in five years, but for now, iOS
commands a huge premium for e.g. consulting rates. (Many non-technical skills
do, too, and will transfer seamlessly to the new hotness, so if you're
worried, might focus on those.)

~~~
fabiandesimone
Care to expand on the non-technical skills that will transfer?

------
JacobIrwin
Being familiar with C already should help you transition into iOS development.
As far as a career, and I am assuming you are referring to the
earnings/sustainability aspect... iOS development is like any other
enterprise; competition is fierce. Sure, with mobile dev there may be some
first-mover points still up for grabs. But certainly not a boatload. Many
teams/mobile app companies are already seasoned in development, and some even
specialize in creating custom apps for their paying customers.

If you have a great idea (i.e. mobile application) in mind, then by all means,
dive in. Without a doubt, users can still benefit from innovation.

Evidence tells us that the majority of successful new startups are produced by
developers in the 20-35 age range. Some point to the open-mindedness of
younger generations as a reason why. I don't think the "can't teach an old dog
a new trick" is always applicable or necessarily true, but then again, it
wasn't synthesized from theory.

------
larsberg
If you can, try to make your career choice first and then your technology
choice. Do you want to work at a social network startup? A mobile gaming
startup? Do consulting work? Have your own side projects? Get a cushy job with
9-to-5 hours at a financial concern?

Being a mobile developer is certainly a choice with a future, but you have to
decide if a) those are the types of companies/consulting work/independent
projects that you can make a career out of and b) how ready you are for the
device/platform rapid iteration that should continue for the foreseeable
future.

------
rdouble
It's hard to have a stable career doing Mac/iOS development outside of working
directly for Apple. However, it can be a great platform for consulting and
selling your own apps.

------
g0atbutt
I would recommend trying to get some contract work on the side. This should
let you test the water without jumping in with both feet, and help you build a
solid portfolio.

------
dstein
iOS programming is a specialty, not a career. I don't see any reason why you
would have to make a lifetime commitment to any particular platform.

